# Saffi has had her first professional groom



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

She smells delish, her coat feels super soft, you can really see how striking her eyes are and her legs look so long. Some photos... 

Go on Mummy, tickle my velvety tummy









Lolipop? Pah! At Pets at Home you get a bandana for being good & brave









Ok, I know I look abfab but is this really necessary?









Have you heard of invading someone's personal space before?









I'm your brown (eyeliner) girl


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks all grown up and very pretty.


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

What lovely photos, she looks such a cutie.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

she is absolutely lovely. Her eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love the one on the table - her eye rims are amazing! x


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

What a little cutsey


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks adorable and so grown up now! xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a pretty girl Saffi is with her new hair doo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! she grew too fast! look how cute she is! they did a great job!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Love the new do !


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and so grown up!! X


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It is great when you finally see their eyes! Hatties are huge, Minton has downward sloping lashes looks permanently drunk, maybe he has been sniffing my gin!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Which PAH Turi?

Meg x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Turi she looks such a pretty girl


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Saffi looks lovely, stunning eyes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good Saffi and very grown up too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Beautiful!!! Which PAH Turi?
> 
> Meg x


In New Malden - my Mum took her and said they were brilliant!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Saffi, you look beautiful


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

It's nice to hear that you've had a great first experience with a groomer ( as many don't )

Saffi looks lovely with her new do.. Very cute Xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She looks beautiful! And very grown up


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful girl! She looks very grown up and ready to strut her stuff, Watch out boys!


Sam x


----------

